# KEMU Admissions



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm a student from America. I have pakistani citizenship, but I've studied in America from 1-12th grade. Here are the questions I'd like answered:

-When is the admission deadline ( At which date should the transcript+IBCC equivlance and SAT scores be recieved)?
-Does KEMU require the SAT I as well as SAT II (Bio, Chem, Phys)?
- Unlike most of my fellow Americans, I will not be returning to America for Residency. I will most likely be staying in Pakistan permenantly. So what title should I apply under?

Thank you so much for you help.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Maaza said:


> Hello, I'm a student from America. I have pakistani citizenship, but I've studied in America from 1-12th grade. Here are the questions I'd like answered:
> 
> -When is the admission deadline ( At which date should the transcript+IBCC equivlance and SAT scores be recieved)?
> -Does KEMU require the SAT I as well as SAT II (Bio, Chem, Phys)?
> ...


1.Apply as overseas pakistani with sat 
2. Every college in Pakistan requires sat 2
3. for deadline, better should contect with KEMU
Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you sir, I have some more questions.

1. I took the ACT and got a 30, can I send this score in? 
2. Do I also have to take the SAT 1?

I don't think I will be able to apply this year as I haven't done any of my SAT subject tests. I plan on taking Chem, Bio, and Math II. Also if you don't mind me saying, there's a lot of conflicting information on forums which is really confusing me. The FAQ seems to be a bit outdated as well.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Rizwan updates the FAQ as it applies, I am pretty sure it's all current. And you can't send ACT or SAT I, that's for American School Admissions. I took the SAT and got a 2140 and ACT and got a 30 as well, and if it were the case, my life would have been muchhh easier  but it's not the case obv. we have to take entrance tests and subject tests


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, so people applying for foreign seats in government colleges have to take entrance exam as well? I thought the SAT subjects were lieu of the entrance test. I do however believe that private schools do a require entrance exam.


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

*Update:* I contacted KEMU and they directed me to the UHS. If anyone else is interested the last day to apply is Nov. 7 2011 for what I was told.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Awesome. Thanks for the update!

EDIT: and for your question before, for private medical colleges, you're not always required to take the Entrance Test, it depends on where you're applying. For AKU you must fulfill both formalities, for Shifa, you can pick. You just have to stay in contact with where you want to go, everyone is different.


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Is the deadline to apply different for all schools? The websites are frustratingly incomprehensible and none of the schools or government authorities reply to the numerous emails I have dispatched. I cant physically go to the schools because I have to be in Toronto due to prior commitments. I am interested in schools in Lahore and Faisalabad. Can any one please tell me what the application deadlines are? Thanks for all the help peep!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey! I will help you. I have come to Pakistan. Can you give me Universities names which you want to apply? I will try to find the details.


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you shaman! I am interested in applying to all schools in Lahore and Faisalabad. I wanted to know whether an individual can apply as a foreign student if they only hold Permanent Residence at the time of application.
From the top of my head schools that I can think of are CMH, LMDC, Allama Iqbal, KE and Fatima Jinnah.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

CMH admissions are open and I suggest you contact them
quickly and visit their website. LMDC hven't opened yet. The last
three mentioned you have to apply through the embassy or contact King Edward Medical University and ask them the procedure. From what I have heard the last date is in November for foreign student. And yeah you can apply as a foreigner


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

@ everyone asking questions above, I posted some info on the post above this one by Utoronto. So u guys can check that out. Gud Luck


----------

